# Flatworm problem - Prazipro?



## jpod (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I don't know where I can find a bottle of Flatworm Exit but I found this on bigalsonline.ca:

http://www.bigalspets.ca/prazipro-1-fl-oz.html

Has anyone used it? I have a flatworm problem in my tank. Argh!


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried prazi-pro to get rid of my flat worms. Killed some but not all. Finally found some flatworm exit, got rid of every last one. 

Aquatic Kingdom, seaumarine and rivers2ocean all carry flatworm exit.


----------



## jpod (Apr 12, 2013)

sully6956 said:


> I tried prazi-pro to get rid of my flat worms. Killed some but not all. Finally found some flatworm exit, got rid of every last one.
> 
> Aquatic Kingdom, seaumarine and rivers2ocean all carry flatworm exit.


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I too recently used flatworm exit, took three tries but I think I'm finished with flatworms.


----------



## jpod (Apr 12, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> I too recently used flatworm exit, took three tries but I think I'm finished with flatworms.


how's your livestock? did you lose any? i read somewhere that i shouldn't use it if i have a feather duster in the tank.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Not that I noticed - may have lost a couple of hermits or snails, I've sort of lost track of their counts. Only have one fish (clown) he's alright. Corals (mostly softies, few lps and sps) are ok too.

I wouldn't be putting the name out there if I wasn't happy with its results.


----------



## jpod (Apr 12, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> Not that I noticed - may have lost a couple of hermits or snails, I've sort of lost track of their counts. Only have one fish (clown) he's alright. Corals (mostly softies, few lps and sps) are ok too.
> 
> I wouldn't be putting the name out there if I wasn't happy with its results.


thanks again! did you have to use carbon?


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

If you have a lot of worms it would be a good idea to siphon out as many as you can before dosing the FE. The worms turn toxic as they die. Some of my corals were definitely not happy for a day or two after but everything colored right back up. (I had a ton of worms) My feather duster was fine, I did notice snails falling off the glass though. Almost seems as though they were sedated. 

I removed the carbon until I saw that the FE was working then put it back in. 

Good luck!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes I watched the tank closely, when it started having an affect I put the carbon on.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sully6956 said:


> If you have a lot of worms it would be a good idea to siphon out as many as you can before dosing the FE. The worms turn toxic as they die. Some of my corals were definitely not happy for a day or two after but everything colored right back up. (I had a ton of worms) My feather duster was fine, I did notice snails falling off the glass though. Almost seems as though they were sedated.
> 
> I removed the carbon until I saw that the FE was working then put it back in.
> 
> Good luck!


hrm, i've been reading about it FE, i don't have flat worms but researched it just on my daily time passing at work. i read that some people have lost coral after they dosed FE but maybe that's because of the die off from the worms.


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> hrm, i've been reading about it FE, i don't have flat worms but researched it just on my daily time passing at work. i read that some people have lost coral after they dosed FE but maybe that's because of the die off from the worms.


I did a follow up dose to make sure I got all of them and without the large die-off of worms the corals were unaffected. I believe my corals looked off after the first dose due to the worm toxicity not the FE.


----------



## jpod (Apr 12, 2013)

sully6956 said:


> I did a follow up dose to make sure I got all of them and without the large die-off of worms the corals were unaffected. I believe my corals looked off after the first dose due to the worm toxicity not the FE.


So I finally picked up some FE today. Question now is: do I need to have a canister filter for the carbon cause I don't have one and I don't really want to spend money on one. I only have a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

jpod said:


> So I finally picked up some FE today. Question now is: do I need to have a canister filter for the carbon cause I don't have one and I don't really want to spend money on one. I only have a 15 gallon tank.


How is your tank being filtered now? Its possible to put some in a HOB or in your sump.


----------



## jpod (Apr 12, 2013)

sully6956 said:


> How is your tank being filtered now? Its possible to put some in a HOB or in your sump.


Just an HOB actually. Can I just put it in those mesh bags that garlic comes in and put it in the HOB?


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

jpod said:


> Just an HOB actually. Can I just put it in those mesh bags that garlic comes in and put it in the HOB?


Not exactly sure which bags you're speaking of but as long as the mesh is small enough to contain the carbon it will be fine. Or you can buy prepackaged ones for the aquaclear filters and throw it in. Either way will be fine.


----------



## jpod (Apr 12, 2013)

sully6956 said:


> Not exactly sure which bags you're speaking of but as long as the mesh is small enough to contain the carbon it will be fine. Or you can buy prepackaged ones for the aquaclear filters and throw it in. Either way will be fine.


Nice, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

best solution is not to dose and kill other things that you will with FE. toss in a melanurus wrasse. Give him a week or 2 and you for sure will see a huge difference with flatworms. Problem with medication is you never know what else you kill when you put it in.


----------



## jpod (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I followed the instructions on the box. It worked the first time but didn't get all of them. Dosed another time and worked but I can see that the flatworms are back again. I don't really want to do a 3rd dose as my corals are looking super angry right now.

Thought I'd go the natural alternative about getting a fish to eat them. I would've loved a nudibranch but I can't seem to find them anywhere. Our community should get one and pass him among those with flatworm problems.
I didn't want to get a sixline wrasse, the last one I had turned out to be a bully and ended up jumping out of the tank. My tank is too small for a coris wrasse (15 gallon). I read somewhere on the internet that some scooter blennies eat flatworms so I bought one for 10 bucks. If it doesn't eat 'em, I like scooters anyway.

Wish me luck!


----------

